# Holster recommendations?



## Jranger (May 20, 2008)

I have a Glock 31C and an Uncle Mikes clip on type holster .
I have seen several LEO's using composite or leather holsters that are fixed firmly to the hip. This is what I would like to have, the Uncle Mikes is sloppy and very bulky.
Some of the ones I liked have the barrel exposed. Any feedback on strap-less types? 
Any preference on belt types over slip in types or paddle types?


----------



## VHinch (May 20, 2008)

The key to carrying a weapon day in and day out is a quality rig.  There are a million options out there in both leather and kydex.  The important thing to remember is that the belt is just as important as the holster.  A good holster on wal mart belt won't do much for you.  

My personal preference is Mitch Rosen leather www.mitchrosen.com.  My EDC is carried in a Rosen ARG supported by either a Rosen belt or  a Beltman belt, but like I said, the options are virtually limitless.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (May 20, 2008)

VHinch said:


> The key to carrying a weapon day in and day out is a quality rig.  There are a million options out there in both leather and kydex.  The important thing to remember is that the belt is just as important as the holster.  A good holster on wal mart belt won't do much for you.
> 
> My personal preference is Mitch Rosen leather www.mitchrosen.com.  My EDC is carried in a Rosen ARG supported by either a Rosen belt or  a Beltman belt, but like I said, the options are virtually limitless.



+1

Mitch Rosen, Milt Sparks or Kramer Gun Leather are all very good options. As far as a belt, V hit the nail on the head, think of the belt in much the same way you would, if you were building a house... the foundation is critical.
I personally use a "Wilderness Instructors" five stitch belt. It is a very solid base from which to anchor a holster firmly in place.


----------



## BookHound (May 20, 2008)

I carry a full-sized 1911 in a Safariland 560, which I believe they discontinued.  It is an OWB holster and I conceal it with an untucked golf shirt.

I'm another huge fan of the Wilderness belt.  I've used the Wilderness belts for about five years now and absolutely love them.

Mark


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (May 20, 2008)

I have had good luck with Galco(cop series), Safariland, and Don Hume.


----------



## Jranger (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I figured a good belt was going to be the first step to a solid comfortable carry method. Any places to try on some of these higher end leather holsters? I have a sneaky suspicion this may be like trying to find the right prop for a boat , keep buying and trying until you get it right.


----------



## VHinch (May 21, 2008)

Jranger said:


> keep buying and trying until you get it right.



Pretty much.  The only thing about the good stuff is the wait.   I ordered a new holster from Rosen about a month ago, and at that time his backlog was at about 16 weeks.  Some of the smaller high end shops like Matt Del Fatti have backlogs over a year. By going with a Galco, Bianchi, Safariland, etc, you aren't getting quite the same quality, but they are available off the shelf.   I tend to avoid the Don Hume stuff.  They do put out a decent product at a good price, but I have found that they use a lighter weight leather that doesn't hold up as well and their finishes just aren't acceptable.


----------



## ridge hunter (May 21, 2008)

I have a friend that custom builds holsters, better than any you can buy in stores.


----------



## BookHound (May 21, 2008)

ridge hunter said:


> I have a friend that custom builds holsters, better than any you can buy in stores.




Better in what regards?

Mark


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 21, 2008)

*Try a Fobus*

I'm in state law enforcement and Fobus is what most agencies have gone to. You can get one with strap or w/o and they are composite.


----------



## VisionCasting (May 26, 2008)

Alessi Holsters, Inc., 2465 Niagara Falls Blvd., Amherst, NY 14228. TEL: 716-691-5615.

This guy is a craftsman - old world Italian leather smith.  All my LEO relatives carry Alessi on & off duty; I've got two (one shoulder rig, one waistbelt) for my Baretta 96 Centurion.   Not only are they purdy, they are functional.

I wouldn't waste my time with that production junk - everyone man should own an Alessi.

Just my $.02.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 28, 2008)

Tucker Gunleather.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 29, 2008)

Why you shouldn't use Fobus...


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 6, 2008)

i use a Ross leather for my ccw.barrel sticks out about an inch and sits high up in my shirt to still conceal. this is my springfield 4" .45 with the holster.


----------



## tpigate (Jul 8, 2008)

If you live in Dallas, C3 Sports(on Bus 6 just south of Hwy278) has a few holsters you can try.  The last time I was there, they had the mass produced type of holster like Bianchi, etc. Call them or drop by.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 8, 2008)

5 Shot Leather and Milt Sparks are my 2 favorite. I'd also give Alessi a try, since 5 shot named one of their holsters the "Uncle Lou." But since we're talkin' GLOCK here, I went with a Comp-Tac Infidel for my 23, and carried my 29 in a CTAC. Great holsters as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out the Blackhawk CQC Serpa holster.  Very easy to remove on draw, yet it clicks in and won't come out unless you want it to come out.


----------



## gunny542 (Jul 20, 2008)

go to www.desantisholster.com


----------

